# Οικονομική κρίση, "κρίση του υποκειμένου" του Γιάννη Σταυρακάκη



## somnambulist (Jun 11, 2012)

Ομιλία του Γιάννη Σταυρακάκη


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2012)

Τρεισήμισι λεπτά "σύντομη" εισαγωγή, από τον κύριο με το γκρίζο μαλλί, που έχει προβλημα με τη χρηση της ελληνικής. 
Μετά εισαγωγή μέχρι το 14 λεπτό, χωρίς να λέει τίποτα και επιτέλους αρχίζει ο ομιλητής γύρω στο 25 να λέει πιο ουσιώδη κι εκεί συνειδητοποιώ ότι κάνει αναδρομή στη βιβλιογραφία αφήνοντας πολύ χαλαρή τη συνδεση με τα τρέχοντα [και μάλιστα τη γαλλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία], και κάπου εκεί το παράτησα παρόλο που το ffw μου λέει ότι αρχίζει να μιλάει για το ψητό γύρω στο 55. 
Αχ, είχα ξεχάσει πως είναι οι ομιλίες στα ελληνικά...


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τρεισήμισι λεπτά "σύντομη" εισαγωγή, από τον κύριο με το γκρίζο μαλλί, που έχει προβλημα με τη χρηση της ελληνικής.
> Μετά εισαγωγή μέχρι το 14 λεπτό, χωρίς να λέει τίποτα και επιτέλους αρχίζει ο ομιλητής γύρω στο 25 να λέει πιο ουσιώδη κι εκεί συνειδητοποιώ ότι κάνει αναδρομή στη βιβλιογραφία αφήνοντας πολύ χαλαρή τη συνδεση με τα τρέχοντα [και μάλιστα τη γαλλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία], και κάπου εκεί το παράτησα παρόλο που το ffw μου λέει ότι αρχίζει να μιλάει για το ψητό γύρω στο 55.
> Αχ, είχα ξεχάσει πως είναι οι ομιλίες στα ελληνικά...



Λυπάμαι που ο Σταυρακάκης είναι ο Ταρκόφσκι και όχι ο Σπίλμπεργκ της κριτικής


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2012)

Κι εγώ λυπάμαι που δεν έχω τρεις ώρες και πτυχίο κοινωνιολογίας για να απολαύσω την ομιλία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Επειδή δεν είχα να δώσω το χρόνο για να ακούσω μία ολόκληρη και δύσκολη ώρα για ένα πολύ εξειδικευμένο θέμα, προτίμησα να διαβάσω σχετικό άρθρο που είχε δημοσιευτεί στην Αυγή (εδώ), με τον Γιάννη Σταυρακάκη έναν από τους δύο συντάκτες. Ελπίζω ότι το άρθρο αποτελεί επίσης την κύρια αιχμή του σχολίου του somnambulist, επειδή προ ημερών είχα πει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο λαϊκισμός. Το άρθρο, ίσως και η ομιλία, επιχειρεί να βγάλει λάθος την κακή σημασία που δίνουμε στο λαϊκισμό, εμμένοντας κυρίως στο τι λένε οι ξένοι και καταθέτοντας τον αποστεωμένο ορισμό του American Heritage σε συμπαράθεση με σχόλια του Λούλη και του Κασιμάτη! Βεβαίως, μια ματιά στο κείμενο της Wikipedia δείχνει ότι αποκλείεται να αρκεί ο ορισμός του αμερικανικού λεξικού. Επειδή όμως είμαστε στην Ελλάδα και μιλάμε ελληνικά, ας δούμε με πόση σαφήνεια ερμηνεύεται ο λαϊκισμός από το ΛΝΕΓ, ιδίως στο (3):

*λαϊκισμός (ο)* [1887] 1. η ιδέα σύμφωνα με την οποία οι επιθυμίες και οι πεποιθήσεις των λαϊκών μαζών αποτελούν βάσιμο οδηγό πολιτικής δράσης 2. πολιτικό κίνημα με βάση συνήθως το αγροτικό τμήμα μιας κοινωνίας, που αποσκοπεί στην ικανοποίηση λαϊκών συναισθημάτων και προσδοκιών 3. (κακόσ.) ο έπαινος και η κολακεία των αδυναμιών και των ελαττωμάτων τού λαού, καθώς και η υιοθέτηση επιχειρημάτων ή θέσεων που ευχαριστούν τον λαό (και γενικότ. τους πολλούς), χωρίς όμως και να τον ωφελούν, με σκοπό την εξασφάλιση τής εύνοιας του. — λαϊκίζω ρ. [ΕΤΥΜ. Μετάφρ. δάνειο από αγγλ. populism].
*λαϊκισμός - λαϊκότητα.* Οι δύο λέξεις αποτελούν τις δύο όψεις της έννοιας «λαϊκός»: την εύσημη, που είναι η λαϊκότητα, δηλ. το γνήσιο λαϊκό στοιχείο με χαρακτηριστικά την απλότητα και τη λιτότητα, και την κακόσημη πλευρά, που είναι ο λαϊκισμός, δηλ. το ψεύτικο, φτειαχτό λαϊκό στοιχείο, που μιμείται τη συμπεριφορά του λαού, για να την εκμεταλλευθεί (πολιτικά, κοινωνικά, καλλιτεχνικά κ.λπ.). Μιλούμε με θετικό πνεύμα για τη λαϊκότητα της σκέψης και της συμπεριφοράς των απλών ανθρώπων τού λαού, αλλά με αρνητική χροιά για τον λαϊκισμό στην πολιτική, στα συνθήματα, στη σκέψη, στη συμπεριφορά ανθρώπων, που, χωρίς να προέρχονται από τον απλό λαό, επιζητούν να τον κολακεύουν, για να αποκομίζουν προσωπικά, πολιτικά ή άλλα οφέλη.​​

Και ένας γρήγορος δικός μου ελληνικός ορισμός: λαϊκισμός είναι όλα αυτά που λες ότι θα κάνεις για χάρη του λαού αλλά που, αν στραβώσει το πράγμα και γίνουν, θα αποβούν σε βάρος του λαού.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 13, 2012)

Δύο πράγματα θα ήθελα να πω. Πρώτο, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανέβασα την ομιλία για να επικεντρωθώ στο λαϊκισμό -η ομιλία δεν έχει καθόλου εξειδικευμένο ή συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Την ανέβασα, γιατί παρότι έχει πολύπλευρη οπτική και πυκνό εννοιακό πλαίσιο είναι - έτσι θεωρώ τουλάχιστον, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος - αρκετά κατανοητή κι επομένως επικρατεί ο παιδαγωγικός χαρακτήρας. Δεύτερο, τα μοναδικά σχόλια που έγιναν για την ομιλία ήταν επί προσωπικού, κάτι που με αποτρέπει από το να αναρτήσω παρόμοιες παρεμβάσεις στο μέλλον.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

Για στάσου, υπνοβάτη, τι προσωπικό είπα για σένα; Αντιθέτως, το προσωπικό εσύ το έφερες στη συζήτηση κάνοντας σχόλιο για το επιπεδό κατανόησής μου. 
Προφανώς η ομιλία απευθύνεται σε πιο εξειδικευμένο κοινό από μένα _που μόνο ένα γυμνάσιο έχω βγάλει._


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 13, 2012)

Μα δεν με καταλαβαίνεις και μάλλον φταίω εγώ. Δεν είπα ότι έκανες σχόλιο για μένα. Το επί προσωπικού πήγαινε στο ότι εσύ έκανες σχόλιο που δεν αφορούσε την ομιλία αλλά εσένα, ότι δηλαδή βρίσκεις αφόρητα ανιαρές τις αργές ομιλίες ή ότι δεν έχεις χρόνο να τις δεις. Και η απάντησή μου δεν είχε να κάνει με το επίπεδο κατανόησης σου και απορώ από πού προκύπτει αυτό. Είχε να κάνει ακριβώς με τα σχόλια που έκανες για την ταχύτητα της ομιλίας. Φυσικά δεν σε κατηγορώ που δεν έχεις χρόνο να τις δεις ή ότι τις βρίσκεις ανιαρές. Καταλαβαίνεις όμως ότι αν μία ανάρτηση συνοδεύεται από τέτοια σχόλια δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρξει παρόμοια ανάρτηση στο μέλλον. Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα πιο κατανοητός.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να πούμε μερικά πράγματα για να μην είμαστε παραπονιάρηδες. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, πολλοί ανεβάζουν εδώ λογιών λογιών πράγματα, χωρίς να ακολουθεί κανένα σχόλιο. Εδώ προσωπικές δουλειές ανεβάζουμε και ο σχολιασμός παραμένει από αναιμικός μέχρι μηδενικός, τόσο που ήρθε φίλη από άλλο φόρουμ να σχολιάσει ότι εμείς έχουμε πιει το αμίλητο νερό ενώ στο άλλο φόρουμ γίνεται ο χαμός — και εμείς ήμασταν ευγενικοί και πάλι δεν σχολιάσαμε.

Προτιμάμε να καταθέσουμε κάτι εδώ επειδή το φόρουμ είναι καλαίσθητο και νοικοκυρεμένο, επειδή έχει πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες, που σημαίνει ότι δεν αποκλείεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη ζωή από τη μέση, επειδή έχει ανθρώπους που δεν θα αφήσουν μια συζήτηση να ξεπεράσει κάποια όρια, επειδή προτιμούμε τα λίγα και καλά από τα πολλά και τρέχα γύρευε. Σίγουρα δεν καταθέτουμε κάτι εδώ για να προκαλέσει μια συζήτηση που θα δείχνει ότι φιλοξενούμε τουλάχιστον μισή ντουζίνα εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες της κάθε κατηγορίας που επίσης δεν έχουν άλλη δουλειά από το να καταθέτουν σε φόρουμ τις απόψεις τους για κάθε θέμα. Δόξα τω διαδικτυακώ θεώ, οι άνθρωποι με ειδικεύσεις που μας τιμούν με την παρουσία τους καταθέτουν περισσότερα κείμενα απ' όσα θα μπορούσαμε να ελπίσουμε σε ένα φόρουμ που στο κάτω κάτω δεν πληρώνει.

Από την άλλη, η SBE, που είναι η μόνη που σχολίασε την ομιλία με τον ιδιότυπο τρόπο της, είναι γνωστή «ξινή». Για ταινία του 8.2/10 μάς είπε ότι τη βρήκε απλώς ευχάριστη. Για μια από τις παλιές δουλειές μου για την οποία είμαι περήφανος, βρήκε να πει ότι αυτά δεν ενδιαφέρουν πια! Από την άλλη, αν ήμασταν φόρουμ που πληρώνει, θα την πληρώναμε για να γράφει μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο. Κάθε φόρουμ χρειάζεται την SBE του.
:)

Εγώ τώρα, ειδικότερα, να ζητήσω συγγνώμη που δεν ανίχνευσα σωστά το σκοπό την ανάρτησης ή το κεντρικό νόημα της ομιλίας (την οποία, πού θα πάει, θα την ακούσω κάποια στιγμή). Ωστόσο, κατέθεσα κάποια προσωπική άποψη για τον λαϊκισμό που διαφέρει από την άποψη του ομιλητή. Δεν αξίζει αυτό το σχόλιό μου; Δεν έπαιξα καλά το πινγκ πονγκ; Δεν είναι αρκετά έγκυρο ώστε να συζητηθεί; Γιατί να αρπαχτούμε από ζητήματα δευτερεύουσας σημασίας και να μην αξιοποιήσουμε την κατάθεση που μπορεί να έχει απόδοση;


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Να πούμε μερικά πράγματα για να μην είμαστε παραπονιάρηδες. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, πολλοί ανεβάζουν εδώ λογιών λογιών πράγματα, χωρίς να ακολουθεί κανένα σχόλιο. Εδώ προσωπικές δουλειές ανεβάζουμε και ο σχολιασμός παραμένει από αναιμικός μέχρι μηδενικός, τόσο που ήρθε φίλη από άλλο φόρουμ να σχολιάσει ότι εμείς έχουμε πιει το αμίλητο νερό ενώ στο άλλο φόρουμ γίνεται ο χαμός — και εμείς ήμασταν ευγενικοί και πάλι δεν σχολιάσαμε.
> 
> Προτιμάμε να καταθέσουμε κάτι εδώ επειδή το φόρουμ είναι καλαίσθητο και νοικοκυρεμένο, επειδή έχει πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες, που σημαίνει ότι δεν αποκλείεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη ζωή από τη μέση, επειδή έχει ανθρώπους που δεν θα αφήσουν μια συζήτηση να ξεπεράσει κάποια όρια, επειδή προτιμούμε τα λίγα και καλά από τα πολλά και τρέχα γύρευε. Σίγουρα δεν καταθέτουμε κάτι εδώ για να προκαλέσει μια συζήτηση που θα δείχνει ότι φιλοξενούμε τουλάχιστον μισή ντουζίνα εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες της κάθε κατηγορίας που επίσης δεν έχουν άλλη δουλειά από το να καταθέτουν σε φόρουμ τις απόψεις τους για κάθε θέμα. Δόξα τω διαδικτυακώ θεώ, οι άνθρωποι με ειδικεύσεις που μας τιμούν με την παρουσία τους καταθέτουν περισσότερα κείμενα απ' όσα θα μπορούσαμε να ελπίσουμε σε ένα φόρουμ που στο κάτω κάτω δεν πληρώνει.
> 
> ...



Καλημέρα και σε σένα. Και για να εξηγηθώ, δεν έχω θυμώσει. Απλώς είπα ότι αν αυτή η ανάρτηση δημιουργεί μόνο τέτοιου είδους σχόλια, άρα η πρόσληψή της δεν είναι παραγωγική - για όσα έχω ανεβάσει και δεν έχουν σχολιαστεί, τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι η πρόσληψή τους δεν είναι ντε φάκτο αρνητική - δεν έχει θέση στο φόρουμ. Δεν έχει αξιακή φόρτιση αυτή η διαπίστωση, είναι απλώς διαπίστωση. Και για να έρθω στο δικό σου σχόλιο απογοητεύτηκα κυρίως γιατί θεώρησες ότι η ανάρτηση ήταν απάντηση σε δικό σου γραφτό, γιατί ειλικρινά όχι μόνο δεν είχα καμία τέτοια πρόθεση, αλλά αμφιβάλλω και αν το έχω διαβάσει. 
Σε ό,τι αφορά το σχόλιό σου για τον λαϊκισμό, φυσικά και αξίζει να συζητηθεί. 1-2 διασαφηνιστικά ερωτήματα. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ταυτίζεις τον λαϊκισμό με την δημαγωγία, θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι ο λαϊκισμός είναι πάντα κακόσημος, σωστά; Επίσης, με βάση τον ορισμό που παρέθεσες τον ταυτίζεις με τα πολιτικά άκρα και με βάση κάποιο άλλο γραφτό τον θεωρείς βασικό πρόβλημα ( της πολιτικής, της κρίσης, της αδυναμίας διεξόδου από την κρίση; όλων αυτών; ) Προκύπτει επομένως ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικώς τα άκρα; Και ότι ο λαϊκισμός της ακροδεξιάς και της ακροαριστεράς δεν έχει ποιοτικές διαφορές στους στόχους, τις πρακτικές, στην ίδια του την έκφραση ως γλώσσα και ως ιδεολογία;


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

Εγώ ξινή;


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ξινή;
> View attachment 2675



Δύσκολη, που δύσκολα ευχαριστιέται. Να το βάλω στα γλωσσικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δύσκολη, που δύσκολα ευχαριστιέται. Να το βάλω στα γλωσσικά;


Βάλ' το στα γλωσσικά. Θα προτείνω το high maintenance.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

somnambulist said:


> Σε ό,τι αφορά το σχόλιό σου για τον λαϊκισμό, φυσικά και αξίζει να συζητηθεί. 1-2 διασαφηνιστικά ερωτήματα. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ταυτίζεις τον λαϊκισμό με την δημαγωγία, θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι ο λαϊκισμός είναι πάντα κακόσημος, σωστά; Επίσης, με βάση τον ορισμό που παρέθεσες τον ταυτίζεις με τα πολιτικά άκρα και με βάση κάποιο άλλο γραφτό τον θεωρείς βασικό πρόβλημα ( της πολιτικής, της κρίσης, της αδυναμίας διεξόδου από την κρίση; όλων αυτών; ) Προκύπτει επομένως ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικώς τα άκρα; Και ότι ο λαϊκισμός της ακροδεξιάς και της ακροαριστεράς δεν έχει ποιοτικές διαφορές στους στόχους, τις πρακτικές, στην ίδια του την έκφραση ως γλώσσα και ως ιδεολογία;




Γρήγορη απάντηση στα ερωτήματα αν και ακόμα δεν άκουσα την ομιλία:

Δεν έχω προσωπική πολιτική στο θέμα του λαϊκισμού, ούτε γνωρίζω τη βιβλιογραφία αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχα γράψει κάποια εργασία πριν από δύο ζωές. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η λέξη, όπως πολύ καλά επισημαίνουν τα λεξικά (στο ΛΚΝ είναι αποκλειστικά κακόσημο: «ιδεολογία ή στάση που εκφράζεται κυρίως στην πολιτική και στην τέχνη και που χαρακτηρίζεται από υπερβολική και μη αυθεντική λαϊκότητα»), φαίνεται να έχει καεί στην Ελλάδα και υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν οι πανεπιστημιακοί κριτικάρουν την ελληνική χρήση με μεζούρα τη διεθνή σημασία. 

Γράφουν στην Αυγή  ο Σταυρακάκης και ο Κατσαμπέκης:
«Ιδού λοιπόν ο εχθρός: Ο λαϊκισμός! Αυτός υποτίθεται πως φταίει διαχρονικά για όλα τα δεινά μας και σίγουρα για την κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει σήμερα η χώρα».
Λες και επικρίνουν την απλουστευτική τοποθέτηση που είχα κάνει εδώ:
«Εγώ λέω ότι φταίει ο λαϊκισμός, που διατρέχει όλα τα κόμματα και όλα τα στρώματα. Η ευκολία. Η ευκολία μάς τα κάνει όλα δύσκολα στο τέλος».

Ωστόσο, είναι φανερό από το άρθρο, από τον ορισμό του American Heritage και τα παραθέματα από την ξένη βιβλιογραφία, ότι λαός (και τα ΜΜΕ και τα λεξικά και εγώ) από τη μια και πανεπιστημιακοί από την άλλη χρησιμοποιούν δύο διαφορετικούς ορισμούς. Όσο δεν έχουμε ορίσει κοινό περιεχόμενο του όρου δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση.

Πάντως, ούτε οι ορισμοί των λεξικών ούτε η σύντομη δική μου τοποθέτηση ταυτίζει το λαϊκισμό με τα πολιτικά άκρα. Αντιθέτως, στη χώρα μας το τεράστιο πρόβλημά μας προέκυψε από το γεγονός ότι ο (κακόσημος) λαϊκισμός και η ευκολία του διάβρωσαν τα κόμματα εξουσίας. Π.χ. πιο εύκολα κάνει ο βουλευτής τη δουλειά του με το ρουσφέτι παρά με το ΑΣΕΠ.

Ως προς τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε ακροδεξιά και ακροαριστερά, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω ποιοτικές διαφοροποιήσεις κανενός είδους. Αν μπουν ταυτόχρονα στο σπίτι μου οι δύο ανεπιθύμητοι, θα διώξω αμέσως τον ακροδεξιό, αλλά δεν θα αργήσει να βρεθεί έξω και ο ακροαριστερός. Γρήγορα θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι περισσότερα μας χωρίζουν παρά μας ενώνουν στις περισσότερες συζητήσεις. 

Μέχρι να βρουν οι πανεπιστημιακοί τρόπο να χειριστούν τον populism χωρίς να παρεξηγούνται (εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει, είμαι με τα λεξικά), θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση για την έννοια του «λαϊκού»; Είναι ή δεν είναι λέξη που καλείται να περιγράψει ό,τι κατά περίπτωση επιλέγει η εξουσία να σερβίρει σαν καλό για τον λαό (όπως κατά περίπτωση εννοεί τον λαό); Πριν φτάσουμε στον _λαϊκισμό_ με οποιαδήποτε σημασία, δεν οφείλουμε να επισημάνουμε ότι η εμπειρία, όχι η θεωρία, μας λέει ότι το _λαϊκό_ είναι μια από τις πιο πολυπροδομένες λέξεις;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2012)

Βρίσκω την ταύτιση του λαϊκού με το λαϊκιστικό ύποπτη και υπολογισμένη, όταν δεν είναι προϊόν παρεξήγησης, άγνοιας ή ημιμάθειας. Επειδή όμως συνήθως δεν είναι δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσει κανείς πότε αυτή η σύγχυση οφείλεται στη μία και πότε στην άλλη αιτία, θυμώνω απίστευτα όταν συμβαίνει το πρώτο. Θεωρώ πως όσοι ταυτίζουν το λαϊκό με το λαϊκίστικο (η αναβίβαση του τόνου εσκεμμένη) έχουν απώτερο κίνητρο να αποκαθάρουν, να δικαιώσουν και εντέλει να επιβάλουν ως (φιλο)λαϊκές κάποιες θέσεις και στάσεις και πρακτικές τους που κάθε άλλο παρά εξυπηρετούν το λαϊκό. Δεν θα δίσταζα να χαρακτηρίσω (χωρίς προφανώς να πιστεύω ότι πρωτοτυπώ) το λαϊκιστικό _εχθρό_ του λαϊκού και τον λαϊκιστή εχθρό του λαού (ειδικά μακροπρόθεσμα), μολονότι τον κολακεύει και του χαϊδεύει τ' αυτιά -ή μάλλον ακριβώς _εξαιτίας _αυτού-, επειδή επιδιώκει να τον μετατρέψει σε άβουλη και ανεύθυνη μάζα με στόχο να τον χειραγωγήσει. Ο λαϊκισμός είναι ο υπέρτατος πατερναλισμός και τολμώ να πω ότι στην ουσία είναι μεταμφιεσμένο_ μίσος _κατά του λαού.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου επίσης, ο λαϊκισμός δεν είναι γνώρισμα μόνο των άκρων. Απαντάται σε όλο το φάσμα και χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει τους στόχους αυτού που τον χρησιμοποιεί. Κατά καιρούς έχω τσακώσει τους πάντες (εννοώ πολιτικούς, πολιτικάντηδες, συνδικαλιστές κλπ) να λαϊκίζουν προσπαθώντας να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα, πράγμα που μου προκαλεί απίστευτη απέχθεια.
Και, όχι, το αντίθετο του λαϊκίστικου δεν είναι το ελιτίστικο ή το αριστοκρατικό. Όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται, είναι το _*λαϊκό!*_
Και να με συγχωρείτε για τη σφήνα στη συζήτησή σας, αλλά δεν άντεξα... :s


----------

